# 65 GTO door panel removal



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Will a generic auto parts store door handle crank removal tool work? Rear quarter window is stuck/off track...I need to pull the panel. Any other tools needed for this task?

Also, any tips where I can find the chrome trim that sits on the leading edge of the glass? Passenger side has it, driver side is missing. See pic below. 

Thanks!


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tool*

The window crank has a clip behind it tool to remove it is notched and very thin line it up with the crank arm and it should pop out.H Freight has them cheap as far as the chrome I found mine at Ames with the pressure strip.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks...do you know what that chrome strip is called?


----------

